# Leaves dying



## Funkfarmer (Oct 13, 2008)

Hi guys and gals, I have a plant that is 32 days into flowering and the leaves develop little brown spots and after a couple days it envelops the whole leaf and the leaf turns brown and crispy. Thought that it was a mag deficiency so took steps to correct it but that did not work. At this rate there will be no more leaves left in about 2 weeks. I dont know what to do. I hope someone can help


----------



## ms4ms (Oct 13, 2008)

I would think about flushing your soil. wait for a few more responses but I am leaning that way. If you do flush first remove the top few inches of soil until you get further down to the rootball then flush with lotsa water. can you pinpoint ANYTHING you did different in the feeding or watering schedules???


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 13, 2008)

My plant is in DWC under 3 ,150 watt hps, fox farm nutes


----------



## ozzydiodude (Oct 13, 2008)

What is the temp? look like heat damage.. Look at the leaves and stem with a magifying glass for bugs.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 16, 2008)

Temp is under80, and no bugs to be seen. deadness is moving up to the buds.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Oct 16, 2008)

What's your pH?  What's your PPM?


----------



## ishnish (Oct 16, 2008)

im using soil but it looks about like mine when i over fert'd em.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 17, 2008)

PH goes drifts from low 5s to 6.0-6.1. and ec is about 2.1


----------



## Growdude (Oct 17, 2008)

What do the roots look like?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 17, 2008)

Thats the thing the roots look like they have dust on them, for example: if i agitate the roots a little the res gets foggy with whatever it is on the roots. idk?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 17, 2008)

also i just read hippyinenglands sticky about ph and he says to only adjust ph by .1 or .2 a day and i have been adjusting several points in a few hours. i suppose that could be a prob too.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Oct 25, 2008)

Ok, now i am really freaking out. I have 2 more girls that are only 20 days into flower ,but they are showing the same symptoms. I have changed the buckets, airstones, hydroton and backed off on nutes but still the leaves get spotted and eventually die. Could this be due to the ppm of the water from my tap? It is at 450ppm. Somebody help me, this is the 6th plant that has seen this fate, all NL


----------



## massproducer (Oct 25, 2008)

you said that you were using fox farms, would you happen to be using fox farms big bloom?  This is probably the problem as it is organic and as such must be broken down by microbes and fungi before it becomes available to the plants.  This causes ph swings, cloudy smelly water and slime to mention a few things.  You are experiencing a bacterial bloom... I wouldn't advise you to use any organics in a dwc system unless it is bio-buckets... If you do insist on using them then do not adjust the ph too often, let the bacterial bloom happen and let the microbes takes care of fixing the ph, the more you adjust the ph with organics the more you are killing microbes that are suppose to break down the organics so your plant can feed.


----------



## onthegrezinn (Oct 27, 2008)

good post


----------



## Funkfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

So, I headed massproducers warning about the bacterial bloom and switched my nutes to gh 3 part with hard water micro, but my 2 girls are 30 days into flower and exhibiting the same symptoms of the other plant. Im at a loss.


----------



## Alistair (Nov 2, 2008)

Well smoky anda, if you what you did corrects the problem, you might have to wait patiently for results. It is possible that the damaged leaves will not recover, but if you corrected the problem, then the new growth should be good.  I'm sorry that you're having problems and are frustrated, I hope this problem clears up for you.

You mentioned tap water, often times tap water is not good to use.  I know nothing about hydro, but is it possible to use something besides tap water?  For soil people normally use reverse osmosis water, but for hydro they might use distilled water?  I don't know whether to use RO water, or distilled water for hydro, but I do know that most people don't like to use tap water.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

they had new growth in the first 2 weeks of flower but the new growth has stopped at this point. I sthat a problem?


----------



## Funkfarmer (Nov 2, 2008)

help


----------



## Lastritez (Nov 2, 2008)

Looking at the spotting on your leaves, I had the same problem and it was a spider mite problem. These little buggers can be hard to spot with the naked eye. The best way I found to spot them is to spray the plats with a fine mist of plain water, the mites make webs which the water will stick to and make them easier to spot. When I did it, they where easily visable, and i didn't spot them before I did it, give it a try, can't hurt.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Nov 3, 2008)

Well i tried the misting with water thing as well as looking at leaves with my microscope and the hard water nutes dont seem to be working. So i just orderd an ro sytem from ebay and hopefully that does the trick else im gonna quit. thank you everyone for the advice.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Nov 4, 2008)

Has anyone ever had a problem with Rust with MJ indoors?


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 5, 2008)

Nope I use an aero system and I keep her squeeky clean. Did you try flushing the her.


----------



## Funkfarmer (Nov 5, 2008)

flushed several times, took my time let her go for a while but no change in her


----------



## lyfr (Nov 5, 2008)

smoky anda bandit said:
			
		

> Has anyone ever had a problem with Rust with MJ indoors?


one of my mom's possibly has it.  gonna start triin to figure out whats goin on with her now.  Veins turn rusty, leaves turn crispy...new growth is fine.  I'll let ya know if i figure anything out


----------



## BuddyLuv (Nov 6, 2008)

Calcium def. is a possibility. Try advanced nutes Cal Mg. They have a Grow and Bloom, and they will last you a while. I use it my res every other feeding and have not had any issues since. I had the same problem when I started my first grow and I just couldn't wrap my head around the problem. I also added sensizym to the mix and keeping a good clean root system has kept most of my original problems at bay.


----------

